# Boomerang - Michael Lewis



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Michael Lewis' new book "Boomerang" is out. Has anyone bought it? I'm being told I'll receive the book as a birthday present in 2 weeks. The book is a collection of 5 articles Lewis wrote for Vanity Fair about the European debt crisis. I've read 3 of the articles online and they are all fantastic.

For those who don't know of Michael Lewis, he is the author of "Moneyball" and "The Blind Side" which were both made into Hollywood movies. He started his career in finance as a bond trader for Salomon Brothers, most of his books are centered on finance. For anyone that hasn't read "Liars Poker" or "The Big Short" I would highly recommend them both as well.

http://www.amazon.ca/Boomerang-Travels-New-Third-World/dp/0393081818


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thx for the heads up. It is now officially on my must read list. His other books have been great.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

For frugal readers, all 5 articles comprising the book are available free at the Vanity Fair site (I think he's adding an introductory piece for the book). They cover Iceland, Greece, Ireland, Germany and California.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The big short was good and thank god for the Toronto public library. I swear they have everything.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the links NR.


----------

